# a/d/s PH15



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

What is functional a/d/s PH15 with DIN cable going for these days?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Jokes aside I have no idea how much but I do remember they were readily had for about $300 around in fair shape in the late 2000s. They're great amps


----------

